# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Emissione fattura prima del relativo Ddt

## alex81x

Salve a tutti avrei una curiosità ! 
Secondo voi e secondo la normativa è forse possibile emettere fattura di vendita in merito ad una fornitura X ad esempio oggi , ed emettere solo a posteriori  (10 giorni dopo) il relativo documento di trasporto e quindi anche la relativa consegna della merce ?? 
Se una certa azienda lavora con fatturazione differita (procedura comunissima) è forse possibile in questo caso "differire" l'emissione del documento di trasporto anzichè della correlata fattura ??  :Confused:  
Grazie a tutti

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il documento di trasporto documenta il trasporto e quindi deve essere emesso quando la merce lascia il magazzino del venditore. Ciò non toglie che è giuridicamente possibile emettere uan fattura per una vendita con consegna differita.  
Quindi è del tutto regolare emettere prima la fattura e poi il DDT se la vendita è con consegna differita. 
Saluti

----------


## alex81x

> Il documento di trasporto documenta il trasporto e quindi deve essere emesso quando la merce lascia il magazzino del venditore. Ciò non toglie che è giuridicamente possibile emettere uan fattura per una vendita con consegna differita.  
> Quindi è del tutto regolare emettere prima la fattura e poi il DDT se la vendita è con consegna differita. 
> Saluti

  Perfetto Dott. Larocca la ringrazio tanto, ma ora mi sorgono dei dubbi 
Può anche dirmi se esistono dei tempi di emissione del Ddt relativo oppure no ?? 
Ossia se mi emettono fattura il 15 Dicembre e la fornitura "effettiva" accompagnata da Ddt avverrà esempio il 10 Gennaio 2011 sarebbe tutto regolare ??
Ma come potrebbe allora il mio fornitore iscrivere in fattura il riferimento del Ddt oggetto della consegna se la fattura viene emessa *prima* ??
Non è forse obbligatorio  nelle fatture differite riportare puntualmente il numero e la data del documento di trasporto relativo ?? 
L'Iva sugli acquisti comunque me la scarichererei nella liquidazione di Dicembre giusto ??  (in quanto di fatto ho già in mano la fattura)
E il costo invece ?? Lo devo registrare di competenza solo quando arriverà fisicamente la merce a Gennaio 2011 e passerà ufficialmente la proprietà del bene nel deposito dell'acquirente ??  
Grazie infinite per le delucidazioni

----------


## ergo3

> Perfetto Dott. Larocca la ringrazio tanto, ma ora mi sorgono dei dubbi 
> Può anche dirmi se esistono dei tempi di emissione del Ddt relativo oppure no ?? 
> Ossia se mi emettono fattura il 15 Dicembre e la fornitura "effettiva" accompagnata da Ddt avverrà esempio il 10 Gennaio 2011 sarebbe tutto regolare ??
> Ma come potrebbe allora il mio fornitore iscrivere in fattura il riferimento del Ddt oggetto della consegna se la fattura viene emessa *prima* ??
> Non è forse obbligatorio  nelle fatture differite riportare puntualmente il numero e la data del documento di trasporto relativo ?? 
> L'Iva sugli acquisti comunque me la scarichererei nella liquidazione di Dicembre giusto ??  (in quanto di fatto ho già in mano la fattura)
> E il costo invece ?? Lo devo registrare di competenza solo quando arriverà fisicamente la merce a Gennaio 2011 e passerà ufficialmente la proprietà del bene nel deposito dell'acquirente ??  
> Grazie infinite per le delucidazioni

  Scriverà sul ddt: merce già fatturata: rif. fattura n.____. Naturalmente la registrazione della fattura ricevuta, a cavallo d'anno, se interamente pagata, avrà natura di acconto a fornitore. Si segue il principio di competenza e, pertanto, il costo verrà rilevato all'atto della consegna, essendo bene mobile.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Alla domanda ?  

> Può anche dirmi se esistono dei tempi di emissione del Ddt relativo oppure no ?

  La risposta è: il DDT deve essere emesso nel giorno in cui inizia il trasporto. 
Alla domanda:   

> Ossia se mi emettono fattura il 15 Dicembre e la fornitura "effettiva" accompagnata da Ddt avverrà esempio il 10 Gennaio 2011 sarebbe tutto regolare ?

  La risposta è: credo di aver già risposto di si nel precedente post. 
Al dubbio:   

> Ma come potrebbe allora il mio fornitore iscrivere in fattura il riferimento del Ddt oggetto della consegna se la fattura viene emessa prima ?

  La risposta è: non va inserito nella fattura emessa anticipatamente rispetto al consegna documentata da DDT il riferimento al DDT emesso successivamente, perchè non si tratta di vendita con fatturazione differita, ma di vendita con fatturazione immediata con trasporto successivo. E quindi in questo caso nella fattura non ci sono gli estremi del DDT. 
Alla domanda:    

> L'Iva sugli acquisti comunque me la scarichererei nella liquidazione di Dicembre giusto ?

  La risposta è: Si. 
Alla domanda:   

> E il costo invece ? Lo devo registrare di competenza solo quando arriverà fisicamente la merce a Gennaio 2011 e passerà ufficialmente la proprietà del bene nel deposito dell'acquirente ?

  La risposta è: a mio giudizio, il costo è di competenza dell'anno 2010, perchè nulla le vieta di vendere legittimamente anche qualcosa che fisicamente non ha ancora in magazzino. L'anno 2010 è l'anno in cui si effettua l'evento traslativo della proprietà a prescindere dalla consegna dele merce. 
Diversamente, ad esempio, tutte le vendite fatte su catalogo sarebbero a rilevanza economica posticipata ed è ovvio che un conto è il flusso fisico della merce (agli effetti della sola contabilità di magazzino) ed un altro è il flusso economico (agli effetti della comptenza di costi e ricavi). 
Saluti

----------


## ergo3

> La risposta è: a mio giudizio, il costo è di competenza dell'anno 2010, perchè nulla le vieta di vendere legittimamente anche qualcosa che fisicamente non ha ancora in magazzino. L'anno 2010 è l'anno in cui si effettua l'evento traslativo della proprietà a prescindere dalla consegna dele merce.  
> Saluti

  Sull'ultimo punto, visto che mi è capitato un caso analogo, essendo la merce, ancorchè fatturata, non consegnata al 31/12, rilevandone il costo a fine anno e supponendo di non averne effettuatao la rivendita (merce, di fatto, in deposito presso terzi), potrei o non potrei riamandarne la competenza ad esercizio successivo mediante il meccanismo delle rimanenze?

----------


## alex81x

Mi scusi Dott.Larocca ma non si potrebbe invece registrare tutto come acconto nel 2010 e a costo di competenza nel 2011 ??
Come sosteneva l'altro utente Ergo nella discussione...
Francamento non sapevo che neanche esistesse una fattura immediata con consegna differita !  :Confused: ....è una fattispecie contabile che non avevo mai sentito  
Sarebbe quindi contabilmente e fiscalmente sbagliato fare come scrivo sopra ?? 
L'effettiva proprietà del bene non la si ha con la consegna fisica dello stesso ?? 
Non capisco proprio come possa "bastare" solo la fattura ai fini della registrazione del costo di competenza, se la merce non esiste affatto in mano all'acquirente !   :Confused:   
Grazie ancora

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Non posso che ribadire quello che ho detto, con ciò significando che a mio giudizio nel caso di specie non ricorre un ipotesi di acconto che presuppone un movimento finanziario in entrata (in uscita per l'acquirente) che va giustificato fiscalmente, anteposto alla stipula del contratto di compravendita. Ma si tratta di un'altra questione diversa rispetto a quella dibattuta.  
L'effetto traslativo della proprietà potrebbe intervenire in un momento antecedente alla consegna materiale del bene. Tant'è che l'art. 109 del TUIR (sotto il profilo fiscale) lo pone come eccezione alla competenza basata sulla data di consegna o spedizione, utilizzando proprio l'espressione (omiss.. ovvero se diversa o successiva alla data in cui si verifica l'effetto traslativo o costitutivo della proprietà o di altro diritto reale).    
La proprietà non passa sempre con la consegna del bene quando il contratto di compravendita ha per oggetto cosa futura che però uno può legittimamente impegnarsi a consegnare una volta ottenuta. 
Tutto l'e-commerce funziona in questo modo. Il cliente A compra il bene sul sito di Pippo e-commerce che mi fa vedere un catalogo di prodotti con i prezzi da pagare. 
Il contratto viene concluso il compratore diventa proprietario della merce e paga il prezzo con bonifico o con carta di credito o con bollettino postale. A questo Pippo e-commerce invia l'ordine d'acquisto alla Tale dei Tali S.p.A. (azienda di produzione o di distribuzione all'ingrosso) del bene che gli è stato ordinato dal cliente A, con la possibilità che Pippo e-commerce, che non ha magazzino fisico, ordini a TAle dei Tali S.p.A. di consegnare direttamente il bene al cliente A. 
Nella fattura emessa da Pippo e-commerce non c'è nessun riferimento al documento di consegna. Ciò non toglie che la fattura di vendita non esprime certo un acconto, ma una fornitura definitiva con consegna da eseguire. 
A mio giudizio, qui le rimanenze non c'entrano nulla. 
Ogni altra soluzione prospettata non mi sembra condivisibile. 
Saluti

----------


## ergo3

> A mio giudizio, qui le rimanenze non c'entrano nulla. 
> Ogni altra soluzione prospettata non mi sembra condivisibile. 
> Saluti

  Posto che condivido l'impostazione da lei descritta della fattispecie, mi rimane il dubbio su quando segue: 
Parlando, per semplificare, di merce destinata alla rivendita, vorrei capire perchè le rimanenze non c'entrano nel caso in cui imputassi la merce acquistata, ancorchè non ricevuta, a costo dell'esercizio nel caso in cui non fosse intervenuta la successiva rivendita entro la fine dell'anno. 
Mi sfugge qualcosa?

----------


## alex81x

> Posto che condivido l'impostazione da lei descritta della fattispecie, mi rimane il dubbio su quando segue: 
> Parlando, per semplificare, di merce destinata alla rivendita, vorrei capire perchè le rimanenze non c'entrano nel caso in cui imputassi la merce acquistata, ancorchè non ricevuta, a costo dell'esercizio nel caso in cui non fosse intervenuta la successiva rivendita entro la fine dell'anno. 
> Mi sfugge qualcosa?

  Si sinceramente qualcosa sfugge anche a me ai fini della competenza del costo caro Ergo ! 
Bisognerebbe stornare qualcosa in sede di scritture di assestamento ?
Forse si potrebbe fare(registrare il costo totalmente di competenza) se la merce (anche se fisicamente non ancora giunta nel deposito del compratore) fosse stata anche realmente rivenduta ad un terzo ! 
Cosa ne pensate ??  :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Se la merce è acquista entro il 2010 e non è stata rivenduta entro il 2010 (guardando alla data degli effetti traslativi e non alla data di consegna che potrebbe avvenire anche in un esercizio successivo, ad es. nel 2011), in questo caso le rimanenze sarebbero interessate.  
Quel che è importante è non considerare una merce in deposito presso terzi (vale a dire una merce che non ci è stata ancora consegnata) una merce che, in senso assoluto, è da considerarsi non ancora acquistata. 
Bisogna guardare alla data in cui si producono gli effetti traslativi della proprietà, non alla data in cui si producono semplicemente gli effetti di movimento fisico della merce. 
Saluti

----------


## alex81x

> Se la merce è acquista entro il 2010 e non è stata rivenduta entro il 2010 (guardando alla data degli effetti traslativi e non alla data di consegna che potrebbe avvenire anche in un esercizio successivo, ad es. nel 2011), in questo caso le rimanenze sarebbero interessate.  
> Quel che è importante è non considerare una merce in deposito presso terzi (vale a dire una merce che non ci è stata ancora consegnata) una merce che, in senso assoluto, è da considerarsi non ancora acquistata. 
> Bisogna guardare alla data in cui si producono gli effetti traslativi della proprietà, non alla data in cui si producono semplicemente gli effetti di movimento fisico della merce. 
> Saluti

  
Ok d'accordo...quindi se tali merci acquistate come da regolare fattura ma *non* ancora pervenute al cliente come in questo caso, e che neanche sono state oggetto di vendita, devono essere stornate dal magazzino rettificando in avere il costo relativo.
Riassumendo: ...la merce del cliente può essere e di fatto è presso deposito di terzi ma tale cliente ne è comunque già titolare perche la proprietà (effetto traslativo della proprietà) è già "passata" nel momento della fattura e alla consegna della fattura e non della merce (che avverrà a posteriori come abbiamo detto ) 
Ho inteso correttamente la problematica ??

----------


## ergo3

> Se la merce è acquista entro il 2010 e non è stata rivenduta entro il 2010 (guardando alla data degli effetti traslativi e non alla data di consegna che potrebbe avvenire anche in un esercizio successivo, ad es. nel 2011), in questo caso le rimanenze sarebbero interessate.  
> Quel che è importante è non considerare una merce in deposito presso terzi (vale a dire una merce che non ci è stata ancora consegnata) una merce che, in senso assoluto, è da considerarsi non ancora acquistata. 
> Bisogna guardare alla data in cui si producono gli effetti traslativi della proprietà, non alla data in cui si producono semplicemente gli effetti di movimento fisico della merce. 
> Saluti

  OK. Chiaro  :Smile:

----------


## Benny82

> L'effetto traslativo della proprietà potrebbe intervenire in un momento antecedente alla consegna materiale del bene. Tant'è che l'art. 109 del TUIR (sotto il profilo fiscale) lo pone come eccezione alla competenza basata sulla data di consegna o spedizione, utilizzando proprio l'espressione (omiss.. ovvero se diversa o successiva alla data in cui si verifica l'effetto traslativo o costitutivo della proprietà o di altro diritto reale).

  L'art.109 del TUIR dice "...se diversa E successiva...", infatti mi sembra coerente poter posticipare la competenza rispetto alla consegna.
Ma anticiparla rispetto alla consegna lo trovo strano, potrei mettermi a conto economico il 100% del valore di un bene che in realtà devo ancora finire di produrre, e che quindi dovrei mettere per il 90% del valore a lavori in corso.

----------


## MARCO1412

> Salve a tutti avrei una curiosità ! 
> Secondo voi e secondo la normativa è forse possibile emettere fattura di vendita in merito ad una fornitura X ad esempio oggi , ed emettere solo a posteriori  (10 giorni dopo) il relativo documento di trasporto e quindi anche la relativa consegna della merce ?? 
> Se una certa azienda lavora con fatturazione differita (procedura comunissima) è forse possibile in questo caso "differire" l'emissione del documento di trasporto anzichè della correlata fattura ??  
> Grazie a tutti

  Buongiorno a tutti!
È quindi corretto in questo specifico caso emettere un D.d.t. al momento di spedizione della merce annotando: merce già fatturata rif.nostra fattura n.__ del __/__/____?
Grazie per l'attenzione.

----------

